# Ohio wood



## bishgeo (Dec 12, 2014)

Can anyone help me out with a wood supplier in central ohio around Dayton or Columbus.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2014)

bishgeo said:


> Can anyone help me out with a wood supplier in central ohio around Dayton or Columbus.


Any Orchards around the area??

Around here in SE PA, we have Orchards all over the place, with stores & fruit stands nearby. Some of them sell trimmings & logs from old trees they cut down. Some just give it away to get rid of it.

Other than that---Our Home Depot sells some species of chips & chunks.

Bear


----------



## hickorybutt (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm down in Cincinnati, and I found some of my wood from Craigslist.  I found one guy who had cherry wood and another who was selling a bunch of red oak (this was earlier in the year).  I would suggest scanning Craigslist for folks who are selling firewood and are calling-out what type of wood it is.  A lot of folks just sell firewood and it is a mix of a bunch of stuff, but if you search for something like "Cherry Firewood" or "Oak Firewood" or even better "Hickory Firewood" you may get lucky.


----------

